# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Kaspersky не желает защищать меня от сетевых отак!

## vvvttt

Посмотрел  отчёты а там оказывается дыра! На фото модули защита от сетевых Атак, написано отсутствует! это значит защиты нет ? ... или я чего-то не понимаю Подскажите,если не трудно Помогите советом что где настроить нужно ?...Чтобы защита работала Спасибо.   Вот  = СКРИН

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

На Вашем скриншоте написано, что при отражении внешней сетевой атаки Kaspersky Internet Security не смог определить локальное приложение, инициировавшее эту атаку. Что совершенно логично - ведь атака была произведена снаружи, в ней не участвовало ни одно локальное приложение.

Будьте спокойны, защита от сетевых атак у Вас работает.

----------


## vvvttt

если я вас правильно понял, То атаки делают программы установленные на моём ПК?.. Можно на пальцах объяснить я не понимаю.

----------


## DVi

Вы меня неправильно поняли.

----------

